# Shirt Options for Sublimation



## cbernat (May 17, 2005)

*The options for sublimation shirts have changed as of late....

*Sublimation garments now include some sublimateable colors.....If you have been to an Imprinted Sportswear Show or the Printwaer Expo, you have seen some of the new options.

There are a bunch of folks carrying sublimation garments these days....

www.acp.com

www.joto.com

www.trdistributors.com

www.imprintsusa.com

www.coastgraphicsupply.com

www.printa.com

www.welshproducts.com

Good luck....


----------

